# Sticky  introductory aquaponics



## The_Blob




----------



## NaeKid

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aquaponics

Short description:

Aquaponics is a sustainable food production system that combines a traditional aquaculture (raising aquatic animals such as snails, fish, crayfish or prawns in tanks) with hydroponics (cultivating plants in water) in a symbiotic environment. In the aquaculture, effluents accumulate in the water, increasing toxicity for the fish. This water is led to a hydroponic system where the by-products from the aquaculture are filtered out by the plants as vital nutrients, after which the cleansed water is recirculated back to the animals. The term aquaponics is a portmanteau of the terms aquaculture and hydroponic.

Aquaponic systems vary in size from small indoor or outdoor units to large commercial units, using the same technology. The systems usually contain fresh water, but salt water systems are plausible depending on the type of aquatic animal and which plants. Aquaponic science may still be considered to be at an early stage.


----------



## JustCliff

For those really serious about wanting to learn there is a seminar At Disney World in September. I say really serious because of the cost of the seminar. Here is a link:
http://practicalaquaponics.com/blog/?p=628
I was searching a couple years ago on Aquaponics and found this guy in Austrailia. I ordered the videos. They are pretty good. I wish I could share them but, that would be a violation. He does have some Youtube promo videos that will give you an idea of what he is about.


----------



## NaeKid

JustCliff said:


> I was searching a couple years ago on Aquaponics and found this guy in Austrailia. I ordered the videos. They are pretty good. I wish I could share them but, that would be a violation. He does have some Youtube promo videos that will give you an idea of what he is about.


Please, link in some of the promo-videos and share whatever knowledge you currently have of those kinds of systems.


----------



## Moby76065

THAT is very cool


----------



## Bobbb

I'm planning on starting an aquaponics system. Right now I'm still at the planning and scavenging phase. A friend of mine is a window installer and occasionally he pulls double-paned patio doors out of houses and rather than scraping them I take them off his hands. That's where I'm at now - storing them until I get enough of these units to build myself a greenhouse that's 8-10x the size of the one in the first video. I'm also just starting to scrounge around for car radiators but I haven't settled on the car model yet. The plan is to string them together and to pump heat INTO them and have them push the heat into the greenhouse.

On the aquaponics systems, the 2nd video sure looked like the guy was set up to grow his own fish food but I don't think that he pointed that out. This means that the system doesn't have to introduce fish pellets like the guy in the first system is doing. When you grow your own fish food, your system inputs reduce down to basically light and heat.

I still have a lot of gaps in my knowledge, a knowledge that is still at the book learning stage, but from what I understand, if you can have 3 pools for the fish, then you can raise them in stages based on their size/age, and always have harvestable fish at the ready.

If there is anyone else who is planning, doing, or experimenting with aquaponics, I'd love to exchange info and ideas with you.


----------



## Emerald

I've played around with my small fishtanks and a grow light and got some nice lettuce and baby boc choi but I need to do a ebb flow/bell siphon instead of the float on top.. after a while the wastes from the fish build up on the roots and then the fish kinda nibbled on them when they got bigger.. 
I look forward to seeing and hearing about all of the other ideas here. There is a nice forum on aquaponics out there too. And those folks grow everything from yabbies to perch to tilapia. depending on where they are in the world.

ETA: while not aquaponics Halfway's thread on Hydroponics is really good..
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/basement-growing-4761/


----------



## The_Blob

Anybody know where I misplaced that extensive *airponics* thread? :dunno:

JustCliff, that seminar looks amazing, do you know anybody that is attending? Ive seen some of the keynote speaker's videos, they are extremely well done and *almost* idiot-proof.

Makes me want to enclose my entire (4 acre) pond! :2thumb:


----------



## The_Blob

Emerald said:


> those folks grow everything from yabbies to perch to tilapia. depending on where they are in the world.
> 
> ETA: while not aquaponics Halfway's thread on Hydroponics is really good..
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/basement-growing-4761/


With the above-average heat this year, I think my Tilapia are going to be much larger than they were last year. Almost makes me wish I would've tried Baramundi...


----------



## Bobbb

The_Blob said:


> With the above-average heat this year, I think my Tilapia are going to be much larger than they were last year. Almost makes me wish I would've tried Baramundi...


How many do you harvest per batch or per year? Do you grow their food or do you buy pellets?


----------



## Emerald

The_Blob said:


> With the above-average heat this year, I think my Tilapia are going to be much larger than they were last year. Almost makes me wish I would've tried Baramundi...


I've never had them but have seen pictures of them.. very impressive type fish.
I have not one but two hourglass shaped ornamental ponds each one is about 135 gallons. right now one is empty and one is just raising up frogs and goldfish. 
I've been scrounging around parts for a big ebb and flow for the one pond that is empty. 
Do you use hydroton or perlite? I used coconut coir "jiffy" pellets in my floaty one and they worked well.. Well until the plants got too big.. but we had about 5 or 6 nice salads from the set up and got 8 nice nice baby boc choi sure not much but I only have a 35(?) gallon fish tank in the house I did buy a small box to go on top and the stuff to make a mini bell siphon but darn old life keeps me busy out in the garden and with family stuff. But I sure want to get it set up for this winter and if it works well then I am going to make another one for the other fish tank.. why have guppies and gold fish if they are not gonna work for me! 
Hubby told me that I could try the bigger set up as I have tons of the pumps and such anyway and he would buy me a mini hard plastic swimming pools as the grow beds.. I have bricks to put the other pond liner up above ground and I have an old table that will hold a small round swimming pool. And since the heat wave they have restocked with tons of water stuff in our local stores.
Not sure what I want to do for medium as I don't want to invest in too much more stuff( I still have to finish my woodburning pizza oven, finally got more clay) this year tho.. I may have to do some hunting for bargains on the hydroton. or make a dam and use some type of good media(like gravel "moat") around the bell siphon to keep the soil where I want it but then soil will keep the plant too soaked (I think). 
Hubs was thinking also about picking up a few of the big PVC pipes as shown in so many different set ups. Then I could use my net pots(from the ponds) with maybe more coconut coir in them.
Can you tell I've thought about this a very great deal?


----------



## JustCliff

NaeKid said:


> Please, link in some of the promo-videos and share whatever knowledge you currently have of those kinds of systems.





The_Blob said:


> Anybody know where I misplaced that extensive *airponics* thread? :dunno:
> 
> JustCliff, that seminar looks amazing, do you know anybody that is attending? Ive seen some of the keynote speaker's videos, they are extremely well done and *almost* idiot-proof.
> 
> Makes me want to enclose my entire (4 acre) pond! :2thumb:


I don't know anyone doing it. I would like too but with work, I don't think I could devote the proper time to it. 
Here is the link to Murray's Channel on Youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/user/murrayponics?feature=results_main


----------



## Meerkat

I'd rather check into the hydroponics first then work my way to fish or aquaponics.

Both sound very promising.Been watching videos since first thing this afternoon.


----------



## Immolatus

I admit I know nothing about this, but I find it fascinatin. That system the guy had on Doomsday Preppers in his backyard pool was incredible. Seems like something worth knowing about. I just dont have the space here, although a simple setup with a 50 gallon fish tank would work. I read on one site that only one tilapia would be supported in a 250 gallon kiddie pool? Someone else was recommending bluegill.
I have this problem of asking stupid questions, so bear with me.
I found this link to AP without electricity, and it got me wondering. Why not have some kind of auto siphon system through a very small tube that basically allows for a drip type setup? Couldnt it be setup with a thin tube thats constantly circulating the water from the bottom of the fish tank, therefore requiring no work/electricity once its flowing?
I assume theres a simple answer to why this wouldnt work, so feel free to call me a moron.


----------



## Meerkat

My books arrived today.Will read them and see which one is the best.One of them is a very small little book.

They are all on hydroponics.not getting into the aquaponics until I see how the hydro goes.Just learning about growing plants will be enough to tackle for now,then maybe see about the fish.


----------



## -JohnD-

Found some good info on this site www.backyardaquaponics.com


----------



## invision

*Auqaponics*

Has anyone tried indoor aquaponics - growing fish and plants in the same system? A friend sent me a video on it, sounds interesting... Just curious


----------



## cowboyhermit

I have worked on a couple systems like that, don't have one myself. They seem to work quite well as long as they are sized appropriately and monitored. The easiest one was just an aquarium with the grow bed above it, little pump to fill the grow bed and then it drained back into the tank, aerating in the process.


----------



## Meerkat

I'm going to park this here for us all. I'm still doing hydropnics,but don't like using chemicles and can't find a way to use organics on hydros.

So now that I have all things needed for aquaponics[ have an old pond and all the stuff we got for hydros] except fish, only thing I can figure is a filtration systems and some fish


----------



## Meerkat

Heres a backyard setup.Wonder what kind of fish those are,they sure seem aggressive.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?featu...good info on tomatoes and peppers,aquaponics.


----------



## Meerkat

tomatoes and peppers,lady gives good advice.


----------



## Meerkat

invision said:


> Has anyone tried indoor aquaponics - growing fish and plants in the same system? A friend sent me a video on it, sounds interesting... Just curious


We do it in a greenhouse leanto,but just starting the aquaponics,already have the hydroponics doing great,but want our own fertilizer.

Can you build a leanto on a south wall? Some use 55gal drums for heat in winter.


----------



## Meerkat

Immolatus said:


> I admit I know nothing about this, but I find it fascinatin. That system the guy had on Doomsday Preppers in his backyard pool was incredible. Seems like something worth knowing about. I just dont have the space here, although a simple setup with a 50 gallon fish tank would work. I read on one site that only one tilapia would be supported in a 250 gallon kiddie pool? Someone else was recommending bluegill.
> I have this problem of asking stupid questions, so bear with me.
> I found this link to AP without electricity, and it got me wondering. Why not have some kind of auto siphon system through a very small tube that basically allows for a drip type setup? Couldnt it be setup with a thin tube thats constantly circulating the water from the bottom of the fish tank, therefore requiring no work/electricity once its flowing?
> I assume theres a simple answer to why this wouldnt work, so feel free to call me a moron.


The plants clean the water after absorbing the nutriants that is pumped back to the fish. We are thinking solar or if tshtf you could always do this manully,since you will have plenty of time on your hands.


----------



## PrepN4Good

Emerald said:


> I've never had them but have seen pictures of them.. very impressive type fish.
> I have not one but two hourglass shaped ornamental ponds each one is about 135 gallons. right now one is empty and one is just raising up frogs and goldfish.
> I've been scrounging around parts for a big ebb and flow for the one pond that is empty.
> Do you use hydroton or perlite? I used coconut coir "jiffy" pellets in my floaty one and they worked well.. Well until the plants got too big.. but we had about 5 or 6 nice salads from the set up and got 8 nice nice baby boc choi sure not much but I only have a 35(?) gallon fish tank in the house I did buy a small box to go on top and the stuff to make a mini bell siphon but darn old life keeps me busy out in the garden and with family stuff. But I sure want to get it set up for this winter and if it works well then I am going to make another one for the other fish tank.. why have guppies and gold fish if they are not gonna work for me!
> Hubby told me that I could try the bigger set up as I have tons of the pumps and such anyway and he would buy me a mini hard plastic swimming pools as the grow beds.. I have bricks to put the other pond liner up above ground and I have an old table that will hold a small round swimming pool. And since the heat wave they have restocked with tons of water stuff in our local stores.
> Can you tell I've thought about this a very great deal?


Emerald, can you post some pix for your current set-up...?


----------



## Meerkat

I'll have to do alot more reserach on aquaponics. So far its like fish farming but not as unhealthy far as the water being recycled. But the fish seemed stressed being in so small an area. 

I may still try it but only after more study.


----------



## seanallen

Ive watched about 40-50 youtube vids on this type farming. Seems legit. Gotta know your beans about water chemistry, though. Biggest deal would be electricity for the pump. Solar? Its being done already. Need a charge controller handling a couple panels and switching back n forth during day n night cycles. 
Ive decided im gonna try my hand at this thing. Couple of plastic drums, couple of plastic bins, plumbing, sump pump/bilge pump, hmmm...


----------



## RevWC

Here are links for aquaponics systems, syphons, and a link to buy water containers.

http://www.watertanksupply.com/Container_Prices.html

http://buildyourownaquaponics.info/

http://loweryourfootprint.com/onlin...ponics-kits/aquaponics-kit-7-grow-beds-detail

http://www.japan-aquaponics.com/bell-siphon-guide.html

I have done a lot of research and this seems to be the best I have found so far.

You still have to feed the fish! So you will need to grow worms too. I have sites for fish and worms if you need as well.


----------



## seanallen

Sooo.....fish food. What kinda fish? Probly tilapia for my climate and food needs. I have a LARGE HUNGRY family!  i need to take a look at tilapia dietary needs. Ive debated w myself what size setup i want to start my experiment with. Basic rule of thumb: 1 gallon of water to 1 sq ft of growing space. Beds 1' deep. Im gonna start w a 50 gal fish tank with 20 fish, a 50 gal sump tank, and a 5' x 10' growbed. With this type intensive gardening, the plants should be high protein or nutrient rich as possible. Hmmmm.... Dunno bout that. Have to take a look at it. Kale, maybe? Im in a very hot climate, extreme humidity 90 +% during summer. Gotta find a way to keep fish tank cool and aerated. Also have to figure out a timespan for the ammoniates to be converted by bacteria in nitrates for the plant food. Lotsa thinking to do....


----------



## cowboyhermit

Or duck weed, or other bugs, depending on the type of fish there are many options. Vermiculture is pretty cool though, can feed to chickens as well.


----------



## Meerkat

seanallen said:


> Ive watched about 40-50 youtube vids on this type farming. Seems legit. Gotta know your beans about water chemistry, though. Biggest deal would be electricity for the pump. Solar? Its being done already. Need a charge controller handling a couple panels and switching back n forth during day n night cycles.
> Ive decided im gonna try my hand at this thing. Couple of plastic drums, couple of plastic bins, plumbing, sump pump/bilge pump, hmmm...


 It took us awhile to do the work and buy the supplies. We will use our old fish pond when we change from hydroponic to aquaponic. Next purchase will be nitrate tester and filter.


----------



## Meerkat

Fish inside our new greenhouse. They are growing fairly fast ,we have them in our pond while they grow. May use the pond instead of fish tank. Have to put lines and filters in later if we do.


----------



## Meerkat

A bigger view of where the aqauponics are in the back of GH near the back entrance.


----------



## LincTex

nurudeen said:


> I would mind working with theteam..,,,my whatsapp is +2348085969341 or 08085969341 or u can call me on that too and my email is nurudeen073 (at) gmail.com


What country are you from?


----------



## Lakotagirl

I got into hydroponics a little over a year ago, was so excited and eager, to actually grow veggies w/o soil. I bought a 150 gallon aquarium, with lights, pump, etc., and 15 tiny Goldfish, just for starters to get the water ready for plants.

Then I bought 6 packs of Spinach, Lettuce, etc. Then bought 1" thick styrofoam for the float. Heated up a steak knife and cut out circles in the styrofoam to fit the clear plastic cups. Then sat out on the deck and washed all the soil and perlite from all the plants, which took hours, lol. Lots of work details to get it all set up. It looked so pretty, and we got a few salads from it before things began going wrong.

First, the fish grew huge and discovered they liked the plant roots. I then cut squares of a white lace curtain to fit around each plastic cup to protect the plant roots. It worked, the plants grew new roots again and we got a few more salads.

I knew I wanted catfish to begin with, and was only going to use the goldfish to condition the water until I could find fingerling catfish. For me, the Tilapia were out from the beginning because I knew they were very hard to clean; nearly impossible not to get cut or stuck with their bad fins.

Anyway, I was really into it for a little while, and bought two 30-gallon aquariums and divided up the fish for all 3 tanks. All this setup was on a south facing wall in our den with 24 feet of glass; perfect sun every day for the plants. But, algae began forming on the white lace curtain pieces surrounding the plant holders. I grew tired of all the problems quickly, so just took the fish back to PetSmart until I wanted to try it again someday. Nobody wanted to eat my plants knowing the algae was on the roots.

All I can say now, is, start small until you learn what you are doing. I didn't kill any fish, but I threw away all my pretty plants because we were kind of scared to eat them. I'm a good gardener, so I'll stick with gardening in my enhanced gardens, all organic. And if I decide to grow catfish afterall, I'll use one or two of the fishponds I've got out back. LOL, no more hydroponics for me, and never any tilapia.


----------

